# Saint Saens Symphony No. 3: What recording is this?



## baharv (Jun 18, 2014)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Symphony+No+3+Organ/2FXPkg?src=5

I've discovered what is now my favorite recording but the is unfortunately entirely undescriptive. Help me - what recording is this?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

Badea / Royal Philharmonic, with Michael Murray as the organist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want to hear an earlier recorded performance which is terrific, and which many consider a sort of 'archival' must have regardless of what later recordings you pick up,
Boston Symphony, conductor, Charles Munch; [Organ: Berj Zamkochian]


----------



## baharv (Jun 18, 2014)

CyrilWashbrook said:


> Badea / Royal Philharmonic, with Michael Murray as the organist.


Thank you so much!


PetrB said:


> If you want to hear an earlier recorded performance which is terrific, and which many consider a sort of 'archival' must have regardless of what later recordings you pick up,
> Boston Symphony, conductor, Charles Munch; [Organ: Berj Zamkochian]


I have heard this recording before myself. It's really just personal preference, but in my opinion at 6:40 I think it needs to broaden more and then at 6:50 it needs to speed back up (as directed in the score, if my memory is good from 2.5 years ago) I also wish the timpani solo at the end had a ritard. Again, just my personal preference. I know that the Munch/BSO is the "classic"


----------

